# Putty Konfiguration



## wobeni (4. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe die folgende Aufgabenstellung.
Innerhalb einer Putty Sitzung mit connect per sqlplus auf eine Oracle Database funktionieren
die Pfeiltasten zum Zurückholen von bereits abgesetzten Kommandos (History) nicht mehr.
Ohne den Connect zur Datenbank, also auf OS Ebene klappt das einwandfrei. Wie kann man das auch für die SQLPLUS Sitzung entsprechend konfigurieren.

Vielen Dank


----------

